# Suunto Core Brushed Steel...



## estongpuruntong

Hi,

Need your help guys...

I'm planning to buy a suunto core brushed steel but i wanted to know if the display is made of a sapphire crystal like the one on the ambit 2 sapphire. Can anybody confirm this? Base on the spec sheet on the suunto website it has a sapphire crystal display but base on some online suppliers (e.g. REI) the display on the brushed steel is mineral. I also contacted the suunto support team and their reply is same with the online suppliers, it has a mineral display but on their website it states it has a sapphire display. Its a bit confusing... 

Thanks in advance..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mondoshawan

I'm interested in the Steel core too, but i can't confirm that it has a sapphire glass, sorry.
But i found something more confusing:

Why is the Steel Core so heavy, 237g, and this without a steel strap?! 
The Strap isn't replaceable any more?!
It has different recording intervals as all other Cores - only 10s and 60s?! If so, would mean that there is running a modified firmware.














This are the differences compared to the other Core Models pointed out at there website.

So, something more to be confirmed&#8230;


----------



## estongpuruntong

I think the reason behind the core brushed steel is heavier even than the ambit 2 sapphire is because the whole casing of the core brushed steel is made of stainless steel.

I also asked the suunto customer support team about the display of the core brushed steel and here's their reply:

First reply about my question about the display (A bit confusing because in the spec sheet of the core brushed steel it states there that it has a sapphire crystal display):_*

""""Dear Sir,
*__* Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.

In regards to your situation, please be informed the Suunto Core Brushed Steel display glass is constructed out of mineral crustal not sapphire crystal. Currently the only Suunto products that has the sapphire display glass is the SUUNTO AMBIT2 SAPPHIRE. For any other questions please do not hesitate to contact us.

*_
_* Sincerely,*_

_* Michael*_

_* Suunto Customer Support Representative*_

_* Suunto"""" *_

And here is their Second reply from the same customer representative:

_*
""""Dear Sir,*_
_*
Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.

Please accept our apologies for the misinformation. We have checked in detail and yes, the Suunto Core Brushed Steel has the display glass made out of Sapphire crystal instead of the regular mineral crystal. We hope this helps. For any other questions please do not hesitate to contact us.*_

_* Sincerely,*_

_* Michael*_
_* Suunto Customer Support Representative*_

_* Suunto"""" *_

And another one from the product support team:

*""""Hello,

Yes, that is correct. The Suunto Core Brushed Steel has brushed stainless steel as its casing and a sapphire display shield.

Kind regards,

Johan from Suunto""""*

Now, my other question about the strap, will the standard strap of the all black core fits the core brushed steel?


----------



## pjc3

No way is it 237g with the elastomer strap. The Elementum Terra is only 200g with a full steel strap and it is a beast!


----------



## Manos

Good day,

I have just bought the brushed steel along with a 2nd all black military strap, and I can confirm it fits perfectly. Still prefer the custom strap though.

The watch is bulky and heavy, loving it so far!


----------



## estongpuruntong

Sir Manos,

Could you post a pic of your brushed steel core with the all black military strap? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## estongpuruntong

How about the negative display on the brushed steel core, is it the same with the all black core negative display?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manos

Sure thing mate!

I will post some pics within the weekend with both straps on, and a side by side comparison with the military core!

The display is exactly the same (including the night light), the only thing that stands out when you look at both of them, is the steel's sapphire crystal! You can easily tell the difference.


----------



## estongpuruntong

Tnx sir. Can't wait...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.hauser

pjc3 said:


> No way is it 237g with the elastomer strap. The Elementum Terra is only 200g with a full steel strap and it is a beast!


I just got my brushed steel core a few days ago and I was worried about that spec when I ordered it.

It is probably in the low 100g-150g, on par with my Seiko sbbn007 tuna.


----------



## jimmy1

mr.hauser said:


> I just got my brushed steel core a few days ago and I was worried about that spec when I ordered it.
> 
> It is probably in the low 100g-150g, on par with my Seiko sbbn007 tuna.


Pics please. Also how reflective is the glass?


----------



## Manos

Ok, here are the pics I promised.

Really sorry about the image quality, I recently sold my iphone and I'm left with an old 2mpx phone for now.


----------



## jimmy1

Thanks Manos for the pics, looking good. How reflective is the sapphire? Would you say as reflective as the Core black you have?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Manos

jimmy1 said:


> Thanks Manos for the pics, looking good. How reflective is the sapphire? Would you say as reflective as the Core black you have?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's pretty much the same. The only difference is that if you put them under room light, the sapphire gives a dark blueish colour to the negative display.


----------



## estongpuruntong

Thanks manos. Nice watches man...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## estongpuruntong

What is your contrast setting on both cores? Do they have the same contrast setting? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

I got to get a Suunto...


----------



## Manos

estongpuruntong said:


> Thanks manos. Nice watches man...
> 
> What is your contrast setting on both cores? Do they have the same contrast setting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! Yeah the contrast on both cores, is on default settings.


----------



## estongpuruntong

have to go and find myself a suunto core brushed steel and a standard strap. Thanks man. :sly:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wangallan

Just recently checked the suunto website. they've changed the specs already.. now im thinking what to buy.. lol!
im just wondering, what is the difference between the operating temperatures. how come the brushed steel is different? is it because of the steel case?
my vector has the same operating temp as the Alu black..


----------



## ezalyuni

Very nice watch.. ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estongpuruntong

Got my brushed steel. Just waiting for my all black standard strap. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wangallan

very nice! i'll get one next year


----------



## estongpuruntong

Core brushed steel will all black standard strap... yeah... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manos

estongpuruntong said:


> Core brushed steel will all black standard strap... yeah...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!! Sweet looking, welcome to the club!!


----------



## estongpuruntong

Thanks sir..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealy

Good to see they updated the website..... Here is the response to my email asking them to clarify the weight.

*Dear Geoff
**Thank you for contacting Suunto Customer Support.

Thank you for the interest in our products.

In regards to your question, please be informed that the weight of the Suunto Core Brushed Steel is 237 g, as on our website.

Should you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.*

*Sincerely,*
*Suunto
www.suunto.com*

_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
_Hi Would it be possible to confirm the weight of the Suunto Core Brushed Steel (REF SS020339000) as your website says it weighs 237grams (8.36oz) yet many of your retailers say the watch only weighs 117g (4.2 oz). Many Thanks Regards Geoff This e-mail may contain confidential and/or privileged information. If you are not the intended recipient (or have received this e-mail in error) please notify the sender immediately and destroy this e-mail. Any unauthorized copying, disclosure or distribution of the material in this e-mail is strictly forbidden._
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_


----------



## sealy

Manos or estongpuruntong........ Would you say the Brushed Steel is a step up on build quality compared to the original Core?

I'm torn between the Bushed Steel Core and Elementum Terra. I just don't like the idea of it being Sunnto's top of the range ABC yet its functions are not as good as the cheaper Core. It would be like buying a Ferrari with a Fiat Engine.


----------



## estongpuruntong

@sealy

I had the all black core before (a good watch sadly it was stolen) and i'd say the build quality on this brushed steel is top notch, better than the original core . And I also had the ambit 2 sapphire (sold it) before buying this brushed steel core. I'd say that the buttons on this core is much better and smoother than the ambit 2 sapphire. That's one of the reasons i sold the ambit 2 sapphire because of the flimsy buttons. The downsides of the core brushed steel for me are the negative display (i prefer positive display) and the strap (already change it to military strap, so that's solved already). 

You won't go wrong with core...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manos

estongpuruntong said:


> @sealy
> 
> I had the all black core before (a good watch sadly it was stolen) and i'd say the build quality on this brushed steel is top notch, better than the original core . And I also had the ambit 2 sapphire (sold it) before buying this brushed steel core. I'd say that the buttons on this core is much better and smoother than the ambit 2 sapphire. That's one of the reasons i sold the ambit 2 sapphire because of the flimsy buttons. The downsides of the core brushed steel for me are the negative display (i prefer positive display) and the strap (already change it to military strap, so that's solved already).
> 
> You won't go wrong with core...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I'm lovng the brshed steel so far, the only thing that concerns me is that I've seen some soft scrathes on the round steel.. that can only be seen when you rotate it uder some light. You cannot feel any scrathces when touching it, only with light.

For example I got some of these by puting my hand inside my jacket pocket and the watch rubbed against the pocket's metal clip.

Are these repairable?


----------



## estongpuruntong

I noticed that too on my brushed steel core. But it doesnt bother me that much as long as its not too deep. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zenken

estongpuruntong said:


> I noticed that too on my brushed steel core. But it doesnt bother me that much as long as its not too deep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Odd, I got mine as a Christmas present and since then, despite being clumsy and smacking it into door jambs and such, my BSC is still pristine, it only has the machining grooves. I don't think I could scratch this thing if I wanted to, and yet it's by far the smoothest metal I've ever laid my hands on. I do have a small issue, how do I get into the base menu to adjust contrast? I saw videos on how to do it with the deep black alu, but I can't find it on the BSC.


----------



## sealy

It's the same as any core. I adjusted the contrast on my BSC using the guides online.


----------



## zenken

Just tried it again and it worked, not sure why it wouldn't before. Guess my only nitpick now is the seconds indicator ring disables itself after a few minutes, likely to save a bit of battery life. Any way to force it to stay on?


----------



## gaijin

No way to make the seconds indicator ring stay on, but you could always view the counting seconds in the lower portion of the time display by selecting the seconds with the View button.

HTH


----------



## SSingh1975

From the pics, it seems the negative display is STILL the same on the Steel Core? I'd have thought Suunto might have changed the display but it seems apart from the steel case, the guts (and screen) are still the same (??)

My 2 yr old Core finally died couple of weeks back so I'm in the market to replace it. But I might go for the military Xlander instead mainly cos I prefer the styling and better time keeping features. But I also like the 'wearability' on the Core better as I have average wrist ..6.75 inches.

Ahh....why doesn't Suunto make a watch with the body of the Xlander with the guts of Core!!!


----------



## wangallan

sir, how much did it cost to have the standard strap? i find the original strap of the brushed steel a bit stickiishh.. lol! im also looking for a good strap at NATO, but there are hundreds of designs to choose from.


----------



## estongpuruntong

The military strap cost 7k but the light elastomer strap cost 2.5k from TD. It takes weeks to arrive. Thats why i ordered mine in the us.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wangallan

ok thank you sir


----------



## rockbollocks

I've had mine for 3-4 months and I haven't really seen any scratches on the watch, it seems to be holding up quite well. However, it's not like I use it for my daily driver. The strap can be changed. I put an after market strap on and it kinda matches but makes it pretty heavy. As you can see that is showing some scuffs.


----------



## ghostman

rockbollocks,

I really like that bracelet. Where did you get it? I have a leather band on mine right now but would consider a steel one like you have.

ghost


----------



## dondon83

hi everyone, i just bought a suunto core brushed steel and join this family


----------



## Fortunato

Wow! Congrats, my friend!
As soon as you can, please, load us with pictures e comments! Regards!


----------



## dondon83

after wearing it for some times. 
the finishing of this watch is fantastic, material used. just awesome. 
i noticed the temperate doesn't show correctly when i was wearing it.. it's more like my body temperature.
the altimeter doesn't seem to be that accurate... the reading go up and down even though i just place the watch on the table.


----------



## TS149

The negative display is a deal breaker for me. It's nowhere near as legible as a positive display. When Suunto sees the light and makes a positive display version, I'll be all over it. Steel case, sapphire crystal, great module, positive display - that's a winning combination.


----------



## pjc3

TS149 said:


> When Suunto sees the light and makes a positive display version, I'll be all over it.


It is more about looks than practicality with this version. You must admit it is a very nice looking Core.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TS149

pjc3 said:


> It is more about looks than practicality with this version. You must admit it is a very nice looking Core.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother, it's killing me. I love it, but I just can't see the display well enough to justify getting one.


----------



## ghostman

My brushed steel Core with a Strapcode Super Engineer 2. My new favorite watch. I have a Bas and Lokes tan leather strap that I put on it as well. It is a great look too. Hard to decide which I like better. Next time I have the tan strap on I will post a pic.


----------



## dondon83

ghostman said:


> My brushed steel Core with a Strapcode Super Engineer 2. My new favorite watch. I have a Bas and Lokes tan leather strap that I put on it as well. It is a great look too. Hard to decide which I like better. Next time I have the tan strap on I will post a pic.
> 
> View attachment 1422294


cool! that's look great.. i'm getting 1 soon.


----------



## robburgan

dondon83 said:


> cool! that's look great.. i'm getting 1 soon.


So you can pretty much replace the strap with any 22MM ?


----------



## TS149

robburgan said:


> So you can pretty much replace the strap with any 22MM ?


24mm


----------



## wristmad

Can someone tell me how long the original strap is please?


----------



## Beelzebob

I am having a heck of a time deciding between the steel core vs the all black elementum.


----------



## ItnStln

TS149 said:


> 24mm


So I can replace the strap on the core with a 24mm NATO strap? Is it easy to to?


----------



## ShakeyJake

Not really. You have to unscrew the strap bars rather than just pop them out as yo normally would. Some people report loctite or similar holding the screws down too.

You wouldn't want to anyway, the hinged lugs end up getting pulled the way down when you put it on a nato, causing the watch to stand really, really high off your wrist. I've seen people do it so obviously it works for them but it drove me crazy. It's back on the standard rubber now. Considering it's toughness, leather seems like a waste to me as you should really get it wet, natos didn't work for me and I don't much care for bracelets. YYMV obviously but rubber with that watch for me all the way.


----------



## ItnStln

ShakeyJake said:


> Not really. You have to unscrew the strap bars rather than just pop them out as yo normally would. Some people report loctite or similar holding the screws down too.
> 
> You wouldn't want to anyway, the hinged lugs end up getting pulled the way down when you put it on a nato, causing the watch to stand really, really high off your wrist. I've seen people do it so obviously it works for them but it drove me crazy. It's back on the standard rubber now. Considering it's toughness, leather seems like a waste to me as you should really get it wet, natos didn't work for me and I don't much care for bracelets. YYMV obviously but rubber with that watch for me all the way.


Thanks for the advice!


----------

